# getting rid of mushrooms



## barfox (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to get rid of the mushrooms that are in my yard, does anyone know of any mushroom killer that works (doesn't kill grass)?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

Depending on the variety of mushrooms, a group of stoned college students is exceptionally effective, as a relative once found out while asking them why they were poking around his yard...

--Bushytails


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

Eat them.








Just kidding, don't.


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

I know a group of hippie stoner kids who will come get them off your hands!


----------

